# american friend dating an emirtati



## cranberrykitten1986 (Sep 23, 2017)

dating an emirati woman shes 19 and a virgin he is 39 and a soldier working at ammrock im worried of him he has told me hes using her for sex......but she wants to go slow am i right too worry of him.....Ineed some feed back he has no idea the **** he can get there


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Well if he's using her for sex and she's still a virgin he's doing something wrong.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Well if he's using her for sex and she's still a virgin he's doing something wrong.


Maybe he regularly takes her up the Burj?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Well if he's using her for sex and she's still a virgin he's doing something wrong.


Well it's known that some of these girls stay a virgin whilst, you know, allowing other things.

But in answer to OP's question. First off ANY sexual relationship out of wedlock is illegal here. Doing this stuff with a local girl and he's literally going to end up in a whole world of issues if it all goes bad.

If she's expecting marriage and the whole nine yards, when he eventually breaks it off, he should really hot foot it outta here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Well it's known that some of these girls stay a virgin whilst, you know, allowing other things.
> 
> But in answer to OP's question. First off ANY sexual relationship out of wedlock is illegal here. Doing this stuff with a local girl and he's literally going to end up in a whole world of issues if it all goes bad.
> 
> If she's expecting marriage and the whole nine yards, when he eventually breaks it off, he should really hot foot it outta here.


Whilst I can't disagree with my honourable friend, my experience was a little different, I had a gf from the Bani Yas lot, her family were fine, I met her father and brothers, they weren't stupid, they knew what was going on, I was seen as a "dalliance" so to speak before she settled down (this was 6+ years ago). She's now married, and we're still friends, couple of kids. The closed Emirati ranks are slowly opening.

However, I know it's not the norm, and would suggest the OP heeds Ms KitKat.


----------

